# State record triggerfish brought in Day Break Marina today!



## Captain Jake Adams

I got to see the biggest trigger I've ever put my eyes on today. Steven Cone, one of our customers at Day Break, brought in one heck of a mess of triggers today and the biggest one tipped the scales at 13 pounds 4 ounces. They took it up to Outcast and officially weighed it and began the paperwork for the new pending state record. The thing didn't even look real, it was giant. Congratulations to him and his crew for a fish of a lifetime! I'll try to find and post some pictures, I know there were several taken.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

That's a badass trigger!


----------



## Garbo

dang.




/


----------



## straycat

awesome

straycat


----------



## Dynamic

Right On!!


----------



## Ultralite

nice!...would like to see a picture of that...


----------



## PompNewbie

Ultralite said:


> nice!...would like to see a picture of that...


 X2:notworthy:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Yeah that's a hoss!


----------



## jim t

VERY cool...

I wonder how many hooks that hoss robbed in his lifetime?

Jim


----------



## reel-crazzzy

*trigger throat*

the throat out of that stud could feed a family of 4 :thumbup:


----------



## my3nme

13 # trigger? WOW that's a stud for sure. Nothing like trigger fish and cheese grits. Would love to see the pics


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Here are a couple of pics 

View attachment 47388


View attachment 47389


----------



## Fog Ducker

Wow! What a hoss, and the rest ain't bad either.

I think I need the numbers to his spot to make sure it was really in state waters....:shifty:


----------



## my3nme

That is huge. Congrats


----------



## Jason

Huge especially making the AJ look small!!!! Dern what a catch!!!!


----------



## chicon monster

Looks like a he'll of a trip. I want to catch a trigger that big.


----------



## logan88

Dies anyone know what it was caught on.


----------



## JoeZ

Awesome fish for Steve and the crew. 

Really kicking myself for turning down that invite now. Damnit. 

Goes to show you what hard work and artificial reefs put down about 4-5 years ago can do.


----------



## devndeb

Holy cowwwwwwwwwwwwww congrats!


----------



## tailfisher

Now that's what I am talking about, Congrats on your pending record


----------



## TONER

Nice catch Steve :notworthy:


----------



## Bub

This is the only pic i've seen. congrats steve.


----------



## redeyes

I wonder if he caught it on a mustad hook, if he had registered with mustad he'd have a cool million $ on the way.


----------



## lucky

WOW! Congrats. Nice fish.


----------

